# Preparing for outdoor grow



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

How deep and wide should I dig my outdoor grow hole?  I plan to dig on both side of my deck steps. How much clearance shall I allow for hopefully big plants? I do have to move one azalea bush and about a million flower bulbs. My yard dirt seems to be good as is with lots of worms and blackness. flowers and bulbs come up everywhere too and seem to love it. I did plan to add a bag of some good soil and perlite.
also, what should I do if anything to help with bugs critters spiders caterpillars at this stage in the game? Can I add something to the soil mix that won’t hurt the plants. My fear is we have a lot of leaf eaters and root eaters around here I think. If I can do something now, it may help my plants going out in a couple weeks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

I like a 7 gallon hole if im planting in the ground and a 7 gallon fabric pot if above ground for big plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I like a 7 gallon hole if im planting in the ground and a 7 gallon fabric pot if above ground for big plants.


Do you use a black pot on your deck? That’s what I was gonna go with but I’ve been reading that black may not be so good for the roots. I want something that looks nice too. Maybe 10 gal but now not sure. My plants are gonna be starting out pretty big too So I want them to have all the room they need to grow big if they want to.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

If they are Fabric pots the color shouldn't matter. I use Grayish black colored Fabric pots and my plants love them and they are in the sunlight all day long.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 28, 2022)

paint the black pots .. easy peasy


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> paint the black pots .. easy peasy


I think hers are fabric like mine. Wouldnt want to paint Fabric.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

looks like everyone is taking their girls out for some sunshine


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How deep and wide should I dig my outdoor grow hole?  I plan to dig on both side of my deck steps. How much clearance shall I allow for hopefully big plants? I do have to move one azalea bush and about a million flower bulbs. My yard dirt seems to be good as is with lots of worms and blackness. flowers and bulbs come up everywhere too and seem to love it. I did plan to add a bag of some good soil and perlite.
> also, what should I do if anything to help with bugs critters spiders caterpillars at this stage in the game? Can I add something to the soil mix that won’t hurt the plants. My fear is we have a lot of leaf eaters and root eaters around here I think. If I can do something now, it may help my plants going out in a couple weeks.







for bugs and stuff you can start spraying everything with Monterey Spinosad

follow directions and keep to the schedule…I will be spraying mine this week and then about once every 3 weeks 

I will talk about the holes later , today is pain the deck day and I am just on a break…

that Swede is diligent taskmaster I tell yas!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

Spinosad, the active ingredient in Monterey Garden Insect Spray, is a relatively new insect killer that was discovered from soil in an abandoned rum distillery in 1982. Produced by fermentation, Spinosad can be used on outdoor ornamentals, lawns, vegetables and fruit trees to control caterpillars, thrips, leafminers, borers, fruit flies and more!

_Works fast!_ After ingesting Spinosad, insect pests die within 1 to 2 days. Will NOT persist in the environment and is classified as an organic substance by the USDA National Organic Program (NOP). *OMRI Listed for use in organic production.

Benefits:*
• Organic active ingredient, produced by fermentation
• New chemistry for insect control
• B.t. replacement, more effective pest control
• Can be used on vegetable & fruit crops, ornamentals, and turf
• Controls caterpillars as well as beetles, leafminers, thrips and more!

Available in pint (16 oz) and quart (32 oz) sizes.

DIRECTIONS FOR USE:
Mix 4 Tbsp. per gallon of water and apply uniformly to both upper and lower surfaces of plant foliage. In vegetable gardens, do NOT use more than 3.0 gallons of spray for 1,000 square feet.

Product Label – PDF
Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) – PDF


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Spinosad, the active ingredient in Monterey Garden Insect Spray, is a relatively new insect killer that was discovered from soil in an abandoned rum distillery in 1982. Produced by fermentation, Spinosad can be used on outdoor ornamentals, lawns, vegetables and fruit trees to control caterpillars, thrips, leafminers, borers, fruit flies and more!
> 
> _Works fast!_ After ingesting Spinosad, insect pests die within 1 to 2 days. Will NOT persist in the environment and is classified as an organic substance by the USDA National Organic Program (NOP). *OMRI Listed for use in organic production.
> 
> ...




that is the stuff and it works so good on moths who lay eggs and then trichome worms hatch out and can ruin a plant….yuk!

Pyganic and Asamax and Spinosad for the 1 , 2 , 3 PUNCH!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If they are Fabric pots the color shouldn't matter. I use Grayish black colored Fabric pots and my plants love them and they are in the sunlight all day long.


They are in 2 gal cloth pots now. I need to find two good pots for the two now going in the ground


bigsur51 said:


> that is the stuff and it works so good on moths who lay eggs and then trichome worms hatch out and can ruin a plant….yuk!
> 
> Pyganic and Asamax and Spinosad for the 1 , 2 , 3 PUNCH!


Ok I’ll get some. What about in the dirt mix should I worry about putting anything in the dirt for outside pests or is just spraying the plants enough. Also is it best to spray them outside in the breeze so the dry quick? I’ve never spayed my plants even with water.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They are in 2 gal cloth pots now. I need to find two good pots for the two now going in the ground
> 
> Ok I’ll get some. What about in the dirt mix should I worry about putting anything in the dirt for outside pests or is just spraying the plants enough. Also is it best to spray them outside in the breeze so the dry quick? I’ve never spayed my plants even with water.




you can spray a small perimeter around the plant , never hurts , I’ve done it for years

i always spray very early in the morning before sunrise or late in the evening after sunset…….I use that rule for all sprays period


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't believe I've seen a sunrise in decades...I don't do mornings well...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I plan to dig on both side of my deck steps.



Your deck is going to smell like weed…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you can spray a small perimeter around the plant , never hurts , I’ve done it for years
> 
> i always spray very early in the morning before sunrise or late in the evening after sunset…….I use that rule for all sprays period


Depending on your humidity(in the northeast here, it is muggy as hell), spraying in the morning might be a better option if spraying during flower so they can dry out. Bud rot was my middle name one particularly damp and muggy year and I didn’t spray at all.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Do you use a black pot on your deck? That’s what I was gonna go with but I’ve been reading that black may not be so good for the roots. I want something that looks nice too. Maybe 10 gal but now not sure. My plants are gonna be starting out pretty big too So I want them to have all the room they need to grow big if they want to.
> View attachment 295327


I have used black fabric pots on my deck. Didn’t seem to get the rootball too hot. My deck gets so warm I need to wear some kind of footwear or be a firewalker at times.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have used black fabric pots on my deck. Didn’t seem to get the rootball too hot. My deck gets so warm I need to wear some kind of footwear or be a firewalker at times.


Mine too that’s why I was concerned after reading that the article said white fabric was best. Lo


bigsur51 said:


> looks like everyone is taking their girls out for some sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like they are digging it big


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Depending on your humidity(in the northeast here, it is muggy as ****), spraying in the morning might be a better option if spraying during flower so they can dry out. Bud rot was my middle name one particularly damp and muggy year and I didn’t spray at all.




good point

we are so used to 10-20% humidity that I take it for granted


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

Yikes! We get that when it is -5 outside. Rarely when it’s warm.


----------

